# Tested positive for Rhemuatoid Arthritis & FM



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I fianally got all my blood test results back, and have been diagnosed with RA and FM







So, I have a double dose of pain.The doctor put me on Bextra at 10mgs per day, and Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate tabs, ### 400 mgs per day. I sure hope to see results soon. My xrays came back okay with no damage to the joints at this point. They will do xrays once a year to check for progression. I had all of the tender points for fibromyalgia.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Rowe, at least there is treatment for the auto-immune disease RA. The medication will slow down or halt disease progression.







How are you feeling about this diagnosis on top of FM?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That's exactly what I thought! There are effective treatments for RA. So, I'm glad you have something that is treatable! And hurray that there is no joint damage yet - It sounds like it was caught just in time to (hopefully) prevent future damage.Please keep us posted on your treatment!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi ladies..Susan, I am very discouraged that I will be free from pain. It is bad enought to hurt in the joints, but the doctor told me what I already knew, and that is the fact the medications will not help the muscle pain of fibro. She cautioned me about taking pain meds because my liver profile/count was elevated although not much. I've been taking Lipitor, and am wondering if this could be causing it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Just dropping in to offer you another hug, Rowe...  FM is bad enough without RA. Do you find that you need to sleep a lot? I have to sleep about 9 hours a night in order to feel semi-human the next day.Can you tell us more about the medications you are taking? I've never heard of either of them before. What is the mechanism by which they work? Anyone?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Evie...thanks for the hug..







I needed it tonight, as I have ached from over doing it during the storm..The Bextra blocks COX-2, which is an enzyme that plays a role in pain and inflammation. I can tell a bit of difference so far.The other is an antirheumatic agent to treat acute or chronic rheumatoid arthritis, which inhibits the actions of various enzymes resulting in the reduction of joint inflammation due to chronic rheumatoid arthritis. The only draw back I have with it is having to go to the eye doc to check for toxic build up, which results in damage to the color vision of the eyes. I don't know if I will continue this or not. It sometimes takes 6 to 12 months to see a difference with the pain. There is none of this medication that helps the FM. The doctor told me there was nothing for it.I guess we just







and bare it?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Rowe,How are you feeling these days? Is the Bextra continuing to help?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi MM...I discountined the medication for the RA due to upcoming surgery. I had Lasik surgery Wednesday, and had read that this particular med would hamper healing, so I stopped. I countinued with the Bextra, and I can see some help.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I haven't started taking the medications back due to the fact I'm afraid of the side effects. I hurt worse each day. I am going back to the rheumy doc to see if there might be something safer?


----------

